# Old fart with questions...



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

These questions may sound dumb to most but I have been out of this Hobby for a long time and now that I'm getting close to retirement (I hope) I want to start getting things lined up for my retirement layout that I hope to start soon. Can someone please tell me:
#1. What is the difference in HO track with code #'s? I see some of the nickel silver flex track offered in code 83 and 100? What does it mean? Most of my track is Atlas from the 80's and mid 90's.
#2. I would like to start replacing my plastic wheels with metal ones but I see different sizes offered 28", 33" and 36". Can I assume the 36" would be for passenger cars and the other sizes for freight? Is there anything to watch for with the code of track? Once again most of my rolling stock is from the early 80's to mid 90's when I packed it away.
#3. I see some engines advertised as DCC equipped.. Other than costing a whole bunch more what does this mean?

I appreciate any help I could get answering these questions..

LV 601


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

1. code is height of the rail in thousands of inch. code 100 compatible with older rolling stock, 83 is more prototypical.
2. wheel size has nothing to do with rail code. use the correct size for your rolling stock.
3. http://www.dccwiki.com/DCCWiki:Quick_Start


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

#1. Code 83 and 100 is the height of the rail, code 83 is smaller Older track was code 100.
#2. You assume Right on the wheels, most if not all newer steel wheel sets will work on code 100 and code 83.
#3. DCC is a whole new way of controling trains , simply put insted of controling the track you control the trains. There is a DCC decoder in every engine and Assesory that you want to control and the track always has power, A controller sends a signal on the rails and controls the engine. It is a really neat way of running muliple trains and options like sound too.
Read this link for more.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

On wheels, 28" covers most high carriers...i.e. tri-level auto racks, some Hi-cubes, some stack trains. 33" is your average freight car...box, tank, flat, etc... 36" is for most passenger cars and high capacity cylindrical hoppers. There's always exceptions but there's your general rules.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing to add on my part ...

Just wanted to offer a thumbs-up on the excellent, clear, concise responses above. Good job, guys!

TJ


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

Not to hijack his thread.. but concerning the rail code, is my question. 
I assume its not wise to mix the code? Or can you even? I'm currently running Code 100 brass and steel... steel being the flex track. Is one better than the other? Currently everything is good, but I do plan on DCC, should I switch now or can the brass handle the DCC too?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen adapter track sections that step from code 83 to code 100, but I think you're really better off sticking with just one type.

Nickel Silver stays cleaner than the brass stuff.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Scot, you probably wanted to say "nickel silver"


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

yeah....brain fart. Trying to work and play at the same time


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

LV 601 said:


> These questions may sound dumb to most but I have been out of this Hobby for a long time and now that I'm getting close to retirement (I hope) I want to start getting things lined up for my retirement layout that I hope to start soon. Can someone please tell me:
> #1. What is the difference in HO track with code #'s? I see some of the nickel silver flex track offered in code 83 and 100? What does it mean? Most of my track is Atlas from the 80's and mid 90's.
> #2. I would like to start replacing my plastic wheels with metal ones but I see different sizes offered 28", 33" and 36". Can I assume the 36" would be for passenger cars and the other sizes for freight? Is there anything to watch for with the code of track? Once again most of my rolling stock is from the early 80's to mid 90's when I packed it away.
> #3. I see some engines advertised as DCC equipped.. Other than costing a whole bunch more what does this mean?
> ...


Welcome, and whereabouts in upstate NY?


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

> Welcome, and whereabouts in upstate NY?


Hey Flyer! we're neighbors! I'm just south of you in Marion!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

whurd,
Brass can handle DCC fine, Brass's down fall is that it oxidizes too fast causing poor performance because of that.
I think when you say you have steel flex track, do you really mean you have Nickle Silver track??? Easy way to tell get a magnet if it sticks it's steel. If you do indeed have steel track you need to part with that ASAP that is by far the worst kind of track out there, Extremely poor performance and poor conductivity! 
As earlier stated it's a simple rail joiner adapter to go from code 100 to code 83 track.


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

NIMT..
Thanks!!!


----------



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't thank all of you enough for your answers to my questions. I have a better understanding what this is all about and feel better about going out and buying some new steel wheels and track.
I live in upstate New York just outside the village of Owego which is near Binghamton...
Thanks again for the info..

LV 601


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

whurd said:


> Hey Flyer! we're neighbors! I'm just south of you in Marion!


I guess so!!! There's another guy on here from Sodus.. His name is Ron.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

LV 601 said:


> I can't thank all of you enough for your answers to my questions. I have a better understanding what this is all about and feel better about going out and buying some new steel wheels and track.
> I live in upstate New York just outside the village of Owego which is near Binghamton...
> Thanks again for the info..
> 
> LV 601


Near the racetrack??


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

whurd said:


> I assume its not wise to mix the code? Or can you even? I'm currently running Code 100 brass and steel... steel being the flex track. Is one better than the other? Currently everything is good, but I do plan on DCC, should I switch now or can the brass handle the DCC too?


Mixing different sizes (codes) of rail is fine, there are even transition rail joiners made for it. Mixing types of rail is fine, so long as you understand the strengths and limitations of each. 

Steel is very cantankerous, I would not recommend using it to anyone who didn't understand how to get around that stuff. 

Brass rail was used for years because its oxides conduct electricity, something nickle silver rail does not do. Brass is rejected more for looks than anything, it also corrodes faster than NS. It's cheap and plentiful in the right venues.

Nickle silver is the best...it does not corrode nearly as fast as brass---there's the critical difference---but its oxides are not conductive. It also looks much more realistic when properly weathered and installed.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

No one has really touched on DCC for you. The huge advantage to DCC is that one controller can handle everything. I have a wireless infrared controller that can control up to 40 locomotives and 25 accessories (think turnouts). 

At the present time I only have three DCC locomotives and three DCC turnouts, but that one controller handles all of them. I can mate two of the locomotives into a consist (I have a Santa Fe red chief unit A and unit B locomotive pair) and run them as one double strength locomotive. I can have the other locomotive on the same loop running at a different speed and even in a different direction. When I change the speed or direction of one of these the other one keeps doing what it had been doing. 

The other big advantage is wiring up the turnouts - there aren't any wires for the turnouts! The signals that change the direction of the specific turnout I want to change is sent through the track by the controller. And the locomotives and turnouts all "talk" to the controller. When I pull up a specific turnout the controller tells me if it is set for straight or diverge. When I pull up the locomotive it tells me which direction it is going and the current speed setting. As I change speed and direction the controller shows what is happening to the specific unit I am working with.

In an emergency I can hit one button and stop all locomotives instantly. I can then reset speeds and directions for any locomotives before hitting that single button and reactivating the layout. 

With some substantial money you can even set it up so that multiple people can operate locomotives and turnouts on the same track at the same time. 

DCC is a powerful system and I really like the way it works. Unfortunately, you can't really mix DCC and the older style systems easily. I think it is best if you go all one way or the other. All of my stuff will be DCC compatable from now on. 

If DCC sounds interesting to you there is a sub forum here just for those discussions.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey LV 601 NIMT hooked me up with my first DCC system. You will never go back. If you think running DC trains is fun you will LOVE DCC! My layout is 3/4 old Brass track  DCC runs fine on it. Like Sean said it just gets dirty fast. After a few days with no action my trains run slow for a few laps. I need to get me a Track cleaning car otherwise I have No complaints about my FREE brass track. Good luck and keep us posted! :thumbsup:  CP


----------



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Near the racetrack??


I live about 5 miles from Shangri-la 2 speedway which is in between Owego and Tioga Center. The old Shangri-la speedway (which part of it still remains) was on the outskirts of the village of Owego.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

LV 601 said:


> I live about 5 miles from Shangri-la 2 speedway which is in between Owego and Tioga Center. The old Shangri-la speedway (which part of it still remains) was on the outskirts of the village of Owego.


I live about 5 miles from Spencer Speedway....


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I live about 5 miles from Spencer Speedway....


Ever drag race or circle track race there?
I'm not a fan of the bracket racing they do there, not as much fun as head to head.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

whurd said:


> Ever drag race or circle track race there?
> I'm not a fan of the bracket racing they do there, not as much fun as head to head.


We raced late models, 57 & 63 chevy, there in the late 60's and early 70's. I dragged there for 2 years in the early 90's, and was the track rookie of the year. Heads up racing is ok, but ET bracket racing gives everyone a fairly good shot at a good night.


----------

